
Show HN: Luggage Storage at Convenient Locations - bagsaway
https://bagsaway.com/
======
AnotherGoodName
Feedback: As a user i expected that typing an address and then hitting the
"Find luggage near me" button below would include what i typed in the address
bar. I didn't expect it would be an IP lookup. A big --- OR --- between those
fields would make it clear.

------
ghaff
_Usually_ I'm in circumstances where I can use my hotel. But in most places,
luggage lockers are pretty scarce these days. (Japan is a notable exception.)
Which can be a pain if you have a few hours to kill but nowhere to reliably
leave your luggage.

~~~
THE_PUN_STOPS
I frequently just use any hotel, not necessarily one I have a reservation
with. Between tipping, having frequent traveler status, and dressing nicely
I’ve never had a problem.

MSP airport is one of the few places I’ve seen coin lockers in America.

------
greetings
This is really neat! Must be very little overhead for you running the service,
and lets business get a bit of extra with some of the space that they have
extra in the back.

Edit: How did you start this? And did you notice an inflection point where it
started to pick up steam?

What were the most effective ways you found to advertise, to users/businesses.

I have so many questions!!

------
knubie
This is a great idea. Recently my aunt visited me in NYC and Macy's offered to
store her luggage for her. That sounded pretty old school to me, but it made a
lot of sense, it gets people in the store at little cost to them.

------
bagsaway
BagsAway is an alternative to storage lockers! The luggage storage booking
platform connects you to secure luggage storage locations in local shops,
cafes, and hotels.

~~~
jknz
How do you reassure users that someone else won't pick their bags? Are there
lockers in the secure storage room?

Do you have insurance for lost/unrecoverable luggage?

~~~
dewey
This is all answered in the: "Why store your luggage with BagsAway" section on
the linked landing page.

~~~
DrPhish
What about concerns about luggage contamination/bombs etc? Is there a contents
verification step in checkin to verify that contents aren't illegal or
hazardous? Are there hygiene procedures? Are you vetting storage locations to
be sure they aren't also possibly strategic targets? Any thought to the
service being used to anonymize drug/money/etc transactions?

~~~
dewey
There's no such procedures for anonymous and coin operated storage lockers or
hotel rooms. Why would this be a big concern here?

------
BorisMelnik
love love love this as an end user - Homeland security is going to be your
biggest battle.

Whenever I have luggage I need to store I walk up to the nicest 5 star hotel
like I am checking in, give the doorman a $20 and tell him to take good care
of it and I'll be back tomorrow / etc :)

------
Sulamitachica
I mean, this could be a good idea.... But I'd rather just check into my
hotel/airbnb and drop luggage off.. Even if I'm going somewhere for a day, why
would I bring a huge suitcase in the first place? I'd say no thanks only
because I don't want randos "keeping" my luggage.

